# Need Advice on Dual Fuel Generators!!



## mattinky (Jul 17, 2019)

I am looking for a duel fuel portable generator in the 8,000 to 12,000 watt range. all of these units are between $800-$1100 price range. I keep coming across the same manufactures with mixed reviews. Duromax, champion, firman, wen, pulsar. All are made in china from what I can tell. Does anyone have any experience with any of these models? The Wen model looks great and has good reviews but I just done know anyone that has actually used one. I love the idea of using propane and it not going bad.


Thanks for any advice.


Matt


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a 6500w Kubota dual fuel on my rental cabin with electric start, etc. Good generator and is fine for the small loads presented in the cabin. I was using gasoline until the advent of Hurricane Ivan. It just wasn't running as I thought it should and I needed to get it right. I opened the side door and out fell a propane hose......duh......dual fuel. I didn't know as I inherited it from the PO. I connected it to the propane, cleaned the gasoline tank out and have never gone back.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

If you already have a generator you can convert it to dual fuel.


https://www.motorsnorkel.com


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I see the dual fuel and portable as a contradiction. 

Gasoline is best for a portable generator. 6.6 gallons of gas will run that generator for about 8.5 hours at 1/2 load, or 4150watts.

On propane, a 20lb tank (5 gallons), you get 3 hours 3750w. Carrying propane around doesn’t make a lot of sense to me, unless it’s a real short run time.

If the prime purpose is emergency power at home where you have a big propane tank, I’d be looking at a permanently installed standby generator. 
While the installed cost is more, it autostarts on power failure. It also test runs on a preset schedule. Standby generators are also quieter than portables. 
The standby will work whether you are home or not. I know my wife cannot pull a 200+ lb generator out of the shed, hook it up and start it.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Definitely go with dual fuel. It gives you flexibility. If there's an emergency/disaster, gas stations will/may quickly run out of gas, so if you have some LP tanks on hand, you're all set.


----------



## snakej200 (Dec 28, 2021)

Not sure if you got your generator already but I just got a Durostar DS12000eh. It's on sale right now on amazon (actually $130 less than what I paid) for $990. This is the same EXACT generator as Duromax XP12000eh which is about $400 more. I checked with the manufacturer they are exactly the same just different colors. If you want to see reviews or youtube videos look up the Duromax, they're way more info on those than the durostar. It runs my entire 2200 sq ft house including AC no problem


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I bought a Westinghouse 7500 watt dual fuel. Only used a few times but it seems fine









Amazon.com: Westinghouse Outdoor Power Equipment WGen7500DF Dual Fuel Portable Generator 7500 Rated & 9500 Peak Watts, Gas or Propane Powered, Electric Start, Transfer Switch Ready, CARB Compliant : Everything Else


Amazon.com: Westinghouse Outdoor Power Equipment WGen7500DF Dual Fuel Portable Generator 7500 Rated & 9500 Peak Watts, Gas or Propane Powered, Electric Start, Transfer Switch Ready, CARB Compliant : Everything Else



smile.amazon.com


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You are much better off purchasing a unit that is dual fuel. I had a 4500 Duromax dual fuel that someone liked much more than I did, stolen. 
Depending on your altitude propane looses 10%. Above 6000 feet even more.
Mine did not have the idle down feature, the 12kw duromaxs do. My neighbor has one. 
They are a pain to move. Wheels go flat, yes they are solid wheels and the front numbs that the gen sits on are prone to sideways collapse. Duromax has a California warehouse. Depending on your situation that could be a foreign country


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have natural gas at home you want a tri-fuel, not dual, so you won't be chasing gasoline or LPG with everyone else during a major event. If you don't have NG then dual will work but get a nice big storage tank and keep it topped off. US Carburetion sells dual and tri-fuel conversion kits for many popular gennys... and even converts them in house and sells them if you don't want to do the work. I have one of their tri fuel kits in my Yamaha inverter genny and it works perfectly.


----------



## snakej200 (Dec 28, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> If you have natural gas at home you want a tri-fuel, not dual, so you won't be chasing gasoline or LPG with everyone else during a major event. If you don't have NG then dual will work but get a nice big storage tank and keep it topped off. US Carburetion sells dual and tri-fuel conversion kits for many popular gennys... and even converts them in house and sells them if you don't want to do the work. I have one of their tri fuel kits in my Yamaha inverter genny and it works perfectly.


I've got natural gas at my house but I'm reluctant to try one of those conversion kits. I've been playing with small engines in some capacity my whole life and I can't wrap my around around propane or NG going through a carburetor - my fear is that I set my generator up for NG and when I need it I won't be able to get it running. At least with gas I've got a little experience messing with engines to get them to start. I've honestly got the propane feature on my generator but I'm reluctant to mess with that either. I may grab a couple propane tanks to store just in case of an emergency since they can be stored indefinitely. I typically lose power for no more than 24-48 hours a year (I know at that rate is back up even necessary) and just want to make sure I can get through those times when they come. I'm sure if saw one in action I would feel differently about it but for my temporary back up needs I'm trying to just keep it simple but having the capability of dual fuel in case of an elongated outage is nice because I'm sure if there was a regional outage it would be much easier to find propane than gas.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

It's really pretty simple. You add a nozzle to the carb throat that ports in the gas. The install is simple and you adjust the included regulator by turning a screw to get her running smooth. Starts up instantly. None of this affects the ability of the generator to run on gasoline if you really must. My genny has seen only a gallon or 2 of gas and that was for the initial break in run. And I wouldn't be so sure about being easily able to find propane after a big long term outage like a hurricane.... And besides, running off those little grill bottles would be a PITA.

I had an outside NG grill line on my house and it was relatively simple to make a new branch for the generator. But you need to do the math on the gas supply and make sure it is adequate.



ajnuzzi said:


> I've got natural gas at my house but I'm reluctant to try one of those conversion kits. I've been playing with small engines in some capacity my whole life and I can't wrap my around around propane or NG going through a carburetor - my fear is that I set my generator up for NG and when I need it I won't be able to get it running. At least with gas I've got a little experience messing with engines to get them to start. I've honestly got the propane feature on my generator but I'm reluctant to mess with that either. I may grab a couple propane tanks to store just in case of an emergency since they can be stored indefinitely. I typically lose power for no more than 24-48 hours a year (I know at that rate is back up even necessary) and just want to make sure I can get through those times when they come. I'm sure if saw one in action I would feel differently about it but for my temporary back up needs I'm trying to just keep it simple but having the capability of dual fuel in case of an elongated outage is nice because I'm sure if there was a regional outage it would be much easier to find propane than gas.


----------



## snakej200 (Dec 28, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> It's really pretty simple. You add a nozzle to the carb throat that ports in the gas. The install is simple and you adjust the included regulator by turning a screw to get her running smooth. Starts up instantly. None of this affects the ability of the generator to run on gasoline if you really must. My genny has seen only a gallon or 2 of gas and that was for the initial break in run. And I wouldn't be so sure about being easily able to find propane after a big long term outage like a hurricane.... And besides, running off those little grill bottles would be a PITA.
> 
> I had an outside NG grill line on my house and it was relatively simple to make a new branch for the generator. But you need to do the math on the gas supply and make sure it is adequate.


I'm gonna have to give the propane a shot one day! Aside from getting the generator ready to accept the NG I'm also not sure how to tap in to my house's NG line. If I lived in a hurricane zone or somewhere that was prone to longer outages I would probably get the NG figured out. For now I'm gonna have to do the gas shuffle every six months and hope we don't go out for more than 36 hours!


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure there really is much difference. Mine runs on LPG or NG via the same hardware. I believe the regulator just needs to be readjusted if I wanted to run on LPG.... which I have never tried. As for running a NG line you'd probably need a plumber to do that. That might be worth it just for the grill. After having NG grills for 20 years I could never go back to dealing with LPG bottles again! I have both the grill and generator NG branch lines fitted with quick disconnects. Just roll the genny out, pop the hose on, plug in the cable to the transfer box receptacle, and fire it up.



ajnuzzi said:


> I'm gonna have to give the propane a shot one day! Aside from getting the generator ready to accept the NG I'm also not sure how to tap in to my house's NG line. If I lived in a hurricane zone or somewhere that was prone to longer outages I would probably get the NG figured out. For now I'm gonna have to do the gas shuffle every six months and hope we don't go out for more than 36 hours!


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Mar 1, 2019)

I have a propane generator, not dual with gas. Can I make it to run only on nat gas or make it dual propane and nat gas?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Check here for a kit for your generator or maybe give them a call if it isn't listed. Read up on the type 1, 2, etc. kits.

Generators (uscarburetion.com)

This is their newer website I believe. Might be better to check here instead.

conversion kits - Motorsnorkel by US Carburetion



JLawrence08648 said:


> I have a propane generator, not dual with gas. Can I make it to run only on nat gas or make it dual propane and nat gas?


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

A lot depends on what you are using it for, If it's for constant use then reliability is more important for longevity.
If it's for a rare electric outage... not so much.
I have a 10yr old Propane Gen, ETQ PG30P11 3,500 Watt 7 HP 208cc 4-Cycle OHV Propane Powered Portable Generator
Company went out of business.
Only used it once for a 2 day power outage. A 20lb tank lasted me the whole 2 days, as I ran it sparingly to keep the fridge and freezers cold. And some lights (led) and the TV.
Worked flawlessly, I test it every couple of years, whenever I feel like it, it just sits in the basement in a corner covered with plastic.

Get one, break it in, test it. Change the oil, and put it away, hopefully not to need it.

EDIT.... Just realized this is an old thread


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah... we had an 18 month period back around 2010 when PEPCO decided not to do any tree maintenance and we had many many power outages a couple lasting over a week. Yup, right here in Maryland. That's when I bought my genny and decided to do the tri-fuel conversion so if I had to I could run for a long time without having to find and transport gasoline. Of course the state and county came down on them and power went back to being reliable. So my genny has mostly just sat. I test run it once or twice a year and change the oil whenever.



Steve2444 said:


> A lot depends on what you are using it for, If it's for constant use then reliability is more important for longevity.
> If it's for a rare electric outage... not so much.
> I have a 10yr old Propane Gen, ETQ PG30P11 3,500 Watt 7 HP 208cc 4-Cycle OHV Propane Powered Portable Generator
> Company went out of business.
> ...


----------

